# 1970 GTO VIN Question



## toddwerts (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning all, newbie here. I just purchased a 1970 GTO and am having trouble finding any information on the last digit in my VIN. It is 242370B1xxxxxB. I can decode the entire thing except for the "B" at the end. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

toddwerts said:


> Good morning all, newbie here. I just purchased a 1970 GTO and am having trouble finding any information on the last digit in my VIN. It is 242370B1xxxxxB. I can decode the entire thing except for the "B" at the end. Anyone have any ideas?


Hi and welcome: 

Sure its not an "8?" The last digit is part of the sequential number.


----------

